# circuito con multiplexor 74153 o 74157



## anhyelo (Jul 17, 2012)

bueno como se daran cuenta soy nuevo en la comunidad, bueno en mi facu me an dejado un trabajo que con un 2 dipswitch (A y B) tengo que poner dos numeros en binarios con los dipswitch. la cosa es que cuando ponga un numero "par" en el dipswitch en "A" se muestre en un display de 7 segmente y cuando ponga un numero "impar" en "A" se muestre el numero que seleccione en el dipswitch B. tengo que utilizar un multiplexor el cual no lo entiendo muy bien 74153 y 74157 y claro ala salida de ellos un deco BCD 7447 para que salgan los numero, pero no se por donde comenzar si alguien a echo una practica asi que me ayude o *QUE* me pasen ideas como puedo diseñar mi circuito .....:S....


----------



## BKAR (Jul 17, 2012)

bueno sin entrar mucho en detalle solo analizando y haciendo un esfuerzo sobrehumano...veras qeu solo hay que saber donde poner dato A y dato B...
si vas a sustentar eso..bueno aunqe no creo q sea nesesario si eres rapido captando:
http://www.uned.es/ca-bergara/ppropias/Morillo/web_et_dig/06_ruta_datos/transp_ruta_datos.pdf


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 17, 2012)

Hola anhyelo

Supongo que los DipSwitch son de 4 BIT’s cada uno.
A y B.
Si A tiene un número PAR se debe mostrar en el Display de 7 segmentos.
Si A tiene un número NON se debe mostrar en el Display de 7 segmentos el número que tenga B.
Supongo sea PAR o NON.
Qué es o cómo se determina que un número es PAR o NON ?? 

Si sabes la respuesta, con ello puedes determinar que número se debe mostrar en el Display. El de A o el de B.

El IC 74153 tiene 8 entradas, 4 para el valor de A y 4 para el valor de B.
A0(6), A1(5), A2(4), A3(3).
B0(10), B1(11), B2(12), B3(13).

Tiene, además, 2 salidas, un BIT para A, otro para B.
En estas salidas se manifiesta el estado de las entradas.

Hay 2 entradas para habilitar(Enable) las salidas A(1) o B(15).
Y 2 entradas para seleccionar qué BIT de los 4 de A o B aparezca en las salidas A(7) o B(9).
Estas entradas para seleccionar son A(14) y B(2).
Aquí su tabla de verdad:
A B
0 0 Se selecciona el BIT *Menos* significativo.
0 1 Se selecciona el BIT siguiente más significativo.
1 0 Se selecciona el BIT siguiente más significativo.
1 1 Se selecciona el BIT *Más* significativo.

El IC 74157 tiene 8 entradas, 4 para el valor de A y 4 para el valor de B.
A1(2), A2(5), A3(11), A4(14).
B1(3), B2(6), B3(10), B4(13).

Tiene 4 salidas: Y1(4), Y2(7), Y3(9), Y4(12) en donde aparecerá el número que tenga en sus entradas A o B.
Cuales aparecerán?? Eso se selecciona con la entrada A/B(1). Si es 0 aparece lo de A si es 1 aparece lo de B.
Pero... la entrada E(15) llamada enable debe ser cierta, cero(0).

Si tienes alguna duda analiza las hojas de datos de los IC’s que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## anhyelo (Jul 18, 2012)

*Y*a mas*-*o*-*menos entendi amigo, pero me olvidaba decirte que solo puedo ingresar numero del 0 al 7 pero no se donde poner las entradas del multiplexor o como ponerlo por eso estoy adjuntando una imagen para *QUE* mas*-*o*-*menos me entiendan lo *QUE* *QU*iero.
- si escribo un numero par en el bloque A que se muestre en el display 
- si escribo un numero impar en el bloque a se tiene que mostrar el numero que escribo en el bloque B
osea tengo que escribir dos numeros de 0 al 7 por ejemplo:
-25 = tonces tiene que salir 2 en el display por que es el bloque A
-36 = se tiene que mostrar el numero 6 en el display, 

... en la imagen señalo cual es bloque A y bloque B . no*-*se si se *H*ace con un solo multiplexor o con 2 o con 3 pero tienen que ser el 74153 ó 74157 ayudenme :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2012)

anhyelo dijo:


> *Y*a mas*-*o*-*menos entendi amigo, pero me olvidaba decirte que solo puedo ingresar numero del 0 al 7 pero no se donde poner las entradas del multiplexor o como ponerlo por eso estoy adjuntando una imagen para *QUE* mas*-*o*-*menos me entiendan lo *QUE* *QU*iero.
> - si escribo un numero par en el bloque A que se muestre en el display
> - si escribo un numero impar en el bloque a se tiene que mostrar el numero que escribo en el bloque B
> osea tengo que escribir dos numeros de 0 al 7 por ejemplo:
> ...



Lo que te falta en la imagen es *"Todo"* el ejercicio

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.

¿ Es indispensable el uso de un multiplexor ?

*Caso negativo:* Aplicando la propiedad que poseen los números impares (En binario) se comanda la alimentación de un display o el otro.


----------



## anhyelo (Jul 18, 2012)

si es necesario el multiplexor, pero nos como conectarlos alas entradas C B A


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2012)

anhyelo dijo:


> si es necesario el multiplexor, pero nos como conectarlos alas entradas C B A



Esa simple cuestión es *"Todo"* el ejercicio que han dado.
Darte ese dato es hacerte la tarea, y eso no lo hacemos en este Foro.
Por eso hasta ahora se te ha tratado de orientar sin llegar a resolverte el ejercicio, ahora es momento de enciendas e cerebro y pienses como resolver este ejercicio.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*00)* En este Foro "Indefectiblemente" los primeros aportes, ideas, conceptos, esquemas, investigaciones, Etc. Deben ser tuyos, cuando los tengas, recién ahí consultas en el Foro para recibir “Colaboración”.

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

*06)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*

*14)* Este es un Foro de electrónica, *NO* un sitio para que te resuelvan la tarea de la escuela.

*Edit:*
 ¿ Y por que este tema se encuentra *"Cerrado"*, pero no se envió a Moderación ? 

Porque sería un desperdicio que se pierdan los aportes, por ejemplo de @mrcarlos que se tomo la molestia de escribir mas que el interesado.


----------

